# bit shank size



## fred 88 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am just getting back into woodworking as i get closer to retirement. 20 yrs ago I purchased a craftsman router table model # 970722. Just last month I purchased a craftsman router model # 315175170. It has the electronic depth readout. I would like to start making small projects (jewelry box size,) to large size (hope chests, etc). I have a couple questions I would like to ask and would appreciate any advice.

My router has a collet that accepts 1/2 in. cutter shafts as well as an adapter to use !/4 in. shafts. Are there advantages for each size? I am looking to purchase new bits, and also wondering if carbide tipped are the best, or what exactly i should be looking for in a bit. Thanks so much if anyone has advice, and I will surely reply to thank you. (as I am new to this way of learning, and hope to give future advice).

Thanks Fred


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

fred 88 said:


> I am just getting back into woodworking as i get closer to retirement. 20 yrs ago I purchased a craftsman router table model # 970722. Just last month I purchased a craftsman router model # 315175170. It has the electronic depth readout. I would like to start making small projects (jewelry box size,) to large size (hope chests, etc). I have a couple questions I would like to ask and would appreciate any advice.
> 
> My router has a collet that accepts 1/2 in. cutter shafts as well as an adapter to use !/4 in. shafts. Are there advantages for each size? I am looking to purchase new bits, and also wondering if carbide tipped are the best, or what exactly i should be looking for in a bit. Thanks so much if anyone has advice, and I will surely reply to thank you. (as I am new to this way of learning, and hope to give future advice).
> 
> Thanks Fred


Personally, Fred, I would not use 1/4" shanked bits for any cutter greater than
3/8".

I understand the 1/2 shank has less vibration than the 1/4" and more grip in the collet.

I would purchase a mixed set of 1/2" shank bits, with carbide tips to start with and then replace the ones you use the most with better quality bits.

Carbide tips hold their edge longer than steel .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Fred,
If you can use 1/2" shank bits then buy them. Elite Tools in Quebec has a smoking deal on a 66 bit set. If you use 11-12 bits you will have paid for the rest if bought one at a time. You may wonder what you would do with the rest, but if you have them you will be surprised what you find to do with them. I think they have smaller sets too but if you want to go from jewelry chests to hope chests I wouldn't go too small.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I use some 1/4" shanks for my handheld and in my palm router ...Bur have been buying 1/2" when I can finf them for a decent deal .....


----------

